# paseka



## Boniej

I'm listening to a Czech song called "Chytila jsem na pasece motýlka". I only have a small German-Czech dictionary in which I can't find the word "pasece". I didn't find "paseka" and "paseca" either.


----------



## Jana337

*Paseka *is a cleared part of wood (Kahlschlag). An idyllic place is meant in the song, certainly not something like this. The latter picture reminds me that *paseka *can mean *mess, havoc* in Czech, too. 

_Uragán nadělal v celém kraji pěknou paseku._


----------



## kelt

The English for paseka is clearing. Paseka in the song does not convey the meaning of a havoc though. As I understand it paseka can also be natural one. Simply a place in the woods where no trees grow.


----------



## werrr

kelt said:


> As I understand it paseka can also be natural one. Simply a place in the woods where no trees grow.


I would never use it this way, for me it's always artificial. I even understand it as a recent clearing of wood - the older one is "mýtina". The natural unwooded part of a wood is "holina" or "palouk" for me, but the latter is always grassy.


----------

